

Three Questions You Need to Ask About Your Brand (2008 reprint from 9/2002) - all
http://kuldej.blogspot.com/2008/12/three-questions-you-need-to-ask-about.html

======
egb
Good article, but horrible formatting. I know some people are advocating for
removing paragraph indents, but then you're supposed to have whitespace
between each paragraph, right?

~~~
all
Yes, it is horrible formatting. The PDF version of the original article can be
had at

[https://danpetre.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/kevin-lane-
kell...](https://danpetre.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/kevin-lane-
keller-2002-three-questions-you-need-to-ask-about-your-brand-harvard-business-
review-3questions.pdf)

